# C. Latonia (cinnabarina x purpurata)



## tomp (Jun 29, 2021)

A nice hybrid of two of my favorite species


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 29, 2021)

Very interesting. Looks like a C. maxima of a different color. How large are the blooms?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2021)

Lovely cross, and so many flowers per spike!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 30, 2021)

much nicer than i imagined!


----------



## tomp (Jun 30, 2021)

h_mossy said:


> Very interesting. Looks like a C. maxima of a different color. How large are the blooms?


NS 13 cm VS. 13 cm with 17 flowers on two inf.


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 1, 2021)

It puts on quite a show! Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------

